# port charlotte, fl Bear-- gentle giant



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

There is a real beauty, male, german shepherd in port charlotte, bear !! He is a gentle giant !! His # is: 0813 i can"t seem to post his pic, can anyone help me get him on here ??? What a nice guy !!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

The Animal Welfare League of Charlotte County
Here's the shelter where he is. It won't let me right click on the picture.

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Bear: Petfinder
And his petfinder ad. 


My parents live down there. If anyone needs an evaluation or to pick him up I can go down there.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Everyone, you've got to click on his other pics !!!!!! He's terrific ...... Anyone ? Florida, can we come through once more ? I'm in for transport, too--------if anyone is interested, I can go see him--I'm off Monday, no problem. I'd take him for myself, but have 5.........anyone??? (PS: EXTRA-LARGE BED NEEDED !!!)


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump for this big guy!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

ANYONE ?? He's had alot of "views"........isn't he handsome?? He surely needs a good home..so many people going for smaller dogs.............Someone MUST have an EXTRA QUEEN-SIZE BED !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

BEAR is getting his bath today, and is now on the adoption floor....seems NO ONE has shown interest.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump again. He reminds me of my big guy!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*no one has this big "clean" guy pulling at your heartstrings ????*


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I checked on his status.... He has been Adopted!!! )


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

That makes me so happy. I hope he got a really great home!


----------

